# Dick Martin Died



## Reformingstudent (May 25, 2008)

Anyone remember Laugh In? 'Laugh-In' comic Dick Martin dead at 86 - CNN.com


----------



## Galatians220 (May 25, 2008)

He could be a very funny guy, when the double entendres weren't flying like confetti... The Lord gave him a very long life, considering his lifelong infirmities. I hope he was converted...

Margaret


----------



## DMcFadden (May 25, 2008)

It debuted in January '68 of my freshman year in high school. Vietnam War . . . hippie rebellion . . . pot . . . free love . . . rebellion . . . long hair . . . rock music . . . acid . . . Martin Luther King assassination . . . Bobby Kennedy assassination . . . Chicago Democratic Convention . . . SDS . . . Chicago 7 . . . Richard Nixon . . . "you bet your sweet bippy" I remember it.


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 25, 2008)

DMcFadden said:


> It debuted in January '68 of my freshman year in high school. Vietnam War . . . hippie rebellion . . . pot . . . free love . . . rebellion . . . long hair . . . rock music . . . acid . . . Martin Luther King assassination . . . Bobby Kennedy assassination . . . Chicago Democratic Convention . . . SDS . . . Chicago 7 . . . Richard Nixon . . . "you bet your sweet bippy" I remember it.



I was eight when it came on. The funniest thing I ever saw. Remember Sammy Davis Jr. doing his here comes the judge? Use to crack me up all the time.  That show made a lot of people laugh during one of the worst periods our nations history.


----------



## staythecourse (May 25, 2008)

> "The secret formula of the saints: When I am in the cellar of affliction, I look for the Lord's choicest wines."



Off topic but that is a memorable quote. I will try to remember that one. Thanks Tom (and Mr. Rutherford.)


----------



## BobVigneault (May 25, 2008)

Say goodnight Dick.
Goodnight Dick.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2008)

Nixon: Sock it to *me*!


----------



## Reformingstudent (May 25, 2008)

Ivan said:


> Nixon: Sock it to *me*!



Some body did hence the erased tapes.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2008)

Reformingstudent said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > Nixon: Sock it to *me*!
> ...



The chickens came home to roost.


----------



## Galatians220 (May 25, 2008)

Nixon made an idiot of himself every time he tried to look like "a regular guy." He was anything but that. I recall the fanfare around his doing "Laugh-In:" should he? Or shouldn't he? And then he did it. The whole episode gave new meaning to the word "lame" in the social or "public persona" (not physical) sense...

Or was the meaning of the word "lame" in that sense actually born when Nixon said "Sock it to me" on "Laugh-In?" It may well have been. The "non-crook" who appointed Harry Blackmun to the Supreme Court in 1970... _wasn't funny._

Whatever. 

Dick Martin outlived a lot of people... The one I'm watching now is Patrick Swayze, because he's about my age...  Hope he makes it, despite the odds.

Margaret


----------



## Herald (May 25, 2008)

BobVigneault said:


> Say goodnight Dick.
> Goodnight Dick.



They stole that from George and Gracie Burns.

"Say goodnight, Gracie."

"Goodnight, Gracie."


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2008)

I was watching _Laugh-In_ that fateful night and, yes, it was lame. I recall someone saying that Nixon wore a tie to breakfast. Weird man.


----------



## Ivan (May 25, 2008)

North Jersey Baptist said:


> BobVigneault said:
> 
> 
> > Say goodnight Dick.
> ...



And I remember that too!!!


----------



## bookslover (May 26, 2008)

Ivan said:


> I was watching _Laugh-In_ that fateful night and, yes, it was lame. I recall someone saying that Nixon wore a tie to breakfast. Weird man.



Are you kidding? Tricky Dick wore a suit and tie _to the beach!_

I thought it was interesting that Rowan and Martin worked together as a team for exactly a quarter of a century (1952-1977). They parted amicably, unlike, say, Martin and Lewis.


----------

